# Beware While Yote Hunting



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Coyote hunter killedJanuary 17, 2006 - Authorities think a Northwest Ohio man was shot after he was mistaken for a coyote by other hunters.

VAN WERT, Ohio (AP) - A man on a nighttime coyote hunt was shot and killed by another hunter in an apparent accident, authorities said. 
Trevor Ellerbrock, 27, of Van Wert, was in a field about 9:38 p.m. on Sunday, trying to attract coyotes by using a recording device that played squealing sounds of a rabbit, authorities said. 

Two other hunters in the same area - Troy Clark, 36, of Van Wert and a 15-year-old boy - mistook Ellerbrock for a coyote, according to the Van Wert County Sheriff's Office. One of the them fired a round and shot Ellerbrock in the midsection, the sheriff's office said. 

Ellerbrock later died at Van Wert County Hospital. Authorities have not identified the shooter. 

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources and the sheriff's office said Monday that the shooting remained under investigation. 

Van Wert is about 100 miles southwest of Toledo, near the Ohio-Indiana line


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

What a shame this had to happen. Know your target. Know your target. Know your target.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I use to raise alot of hell in grade school with him and his twin brother. Even though I havent had any contact with him in 20 years its definately sad to hear about something like this happen to someone you knew. My thoughts and prayers go out to all of his family.

Sowbelly


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I just don't understand how someone can make a mistake like this. Like crankus states - KNOW YOUR TARGET and what lies beyond. Senseless it is.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's almost like what some of these so called hunters have done in the past when they have shot another hunter wearing blaze orange while deer hunting. How many of you out there have ever seen a deer colored blaze orange?


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

How can you shoot at something you have not even seen??? You always want to have the target in your sights first before pulling the trigger. That was the first thing my dad taught me when I first started to learn to hunt. He always told me: only shoot at something you will eat, use, or control population, never ever point the gun at anyone just for fun, always triple check to make sure the safety is on when not shooting, and never just openly shoot at a movement or sound until you have seen the target in plain view.


----------

